# Parken in und um Wörgl



## Trekiger (2. Juli 2010)

Servus zusammen,

bald geht es wieder los. Wir wollen einen Alpencross mit Ausgangspunkt Wörgl fahren. Kennt jemand einen Parkplatz in und um Wörgl auf dem wir unser Auto 10 Tage stehen bleiben können. Evtl. auch etwas in Richtung Zillertal.

Gruss
  Anton


----------



## fatz (2. Juli 2010)

in kundl am eingang zur kundler klamm ist ein parkplatz, wo eigentlich immer gut platz war,
wenn ich in den letzten jahren dort war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (2. Juli 2010)

Fragts halt den Wörgler.

http://maps.google.at/?ie=UTF8&ll=47.487009,12.110536&spn=0.001187,0.002411&t=h&z=19

Kostenlos wenn ich nicht irre. Ansonst kannst dich bei Anmeldung vor meiner edlen Hütte hin stellen. Übernehme natürlich keine Haftung für Schäden.


----------



## Trekiger (6. Juli 2010)

ich schätz mal ich werde den vorschlag vom tiroler folgen. 
@tiroler ... was ist das für ein parkplatz? der von einer Bushaltestelle?

alternativ: der bahnhof von wörgl. weis jemand ob es da probleme geben kann?


----------



## aicpr (6. Juli 2010)

Ich war vor kurzem in Hopfgarten im Urlaub, da gibts den Parkplatz der Seilbahn. Der ist kostenlos und im sommer nicht wirklich ausgelastet.

http://maps.google.at/?ie=UTF8&t=h&ll=47.44603,12.161071&spn=0.002601,0.004823&z=18


----------



## tiroler1973 (6. Juli 2010)

Servus!
Am Bahnhof kann man nicht kostenlos parken. Der oben erwähnte Parkplatz ist kein Busparkplatz. Ein stink normaler Parkplatz eben. Am Fußballplatz geht auch noch wenn ich nicht irre.
http://maps.google.at/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&q=w%C3%B6rgl&sll=47.635784,13.590088&sspn=10.617436,28.54248&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=W%C3%B6rgl,+Kufstein,+Tirol&ll=47.487047,12.057726&spn=0.0013,0.003484&t=h&z=19

Außerhalb des Stadtzentrums gibts an Straßen markierte Parkplätz. Die, die nicht mit blauen Linien gezeichnet sind, sondern weiss sind normale Parkplätze wo jeder stehen darf. Gibt es z.B. hier: http://maps.google.at/maps?f=q&sour...2035,12.067881&spn=0.001299,0.003484&t=h&z=19

... und hier stehts genau: http://www.vivomondo.com/de/rathaus/woergl/stadtamt/oeffentlicher_verkehr/parkplaetze_in_woergl - Ladestraße und Sportplatz geht.


----------



## Trekiger (9. Juli 2010)

vielen danke an alle
werde wohl den vorschlag vom tiroler folgen und an der Ladestraße halt machen. gefällt mir am besten.


----------



## Trekiger (19. Juli 2010)

Abschließende Infos.
Wir haben unser Auto in de Ladestraße in Wörgl abgestellt. Ist dort nach 9 Tagen noch wohlbehalten gestanden.
Servus


----------

